# my son and his bestfriend



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

bess (short for bessie) meaning - loyal friend, always there when you need her. Think its a perfect name for his little buddy x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

This is my grandson Jake letting Merlin chew his fingers.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bess & Merlin are two gorgeous poos! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely kids and happy poos xxx thanks for sharing


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

my other son and bess (both babys) parners in crime-i find myself telling them both no pretty much all day long!!!!! oh sorry about the pic, its impossable to get them both to sit togerther and look at the camera


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

These are such cute photos!! When I look at the last one, all I can think is how many times a day you have to remind your son that the water bowl isn't for sharing!!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

you are so right !:laugh:


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

merlin is super cute <perfect>


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah such beautiful photos of poos and their best friends... Really is lovely to see


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Delightful - friends forever 
This is my daughter, aged 14 with her best friend Izzy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no - this post makes me want a baby!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Another puppy would be easier ......


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous.

xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What beautiful hair they both have!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pics, what best friends to have. My son just got a great big lick not at genteel as Izzy and he said has he just had sardines, no he was luckier than that it was green tripe lol.
Kate have things turned a corner things sound and look brighter at your house xxx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Things do seem to have turned a corner. Not ad to wash her for about a week now. Poos seem better and harder now. Still the odd funny one but no blood and no mucus. So bess is allowed in the room again now. #abouttime !


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Nanci both of my boys have the blondest hair ever ! Some women would kill for there hair colour x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah. Ah and ahhhhhh, such lovely pictures.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures, so glad things are going well with Bess. We had to wait months before my son could get that close without really painful bites! now he gets great kisses and I'm always saying 'don't let him do that he's just been licking his willy!!!'


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My 15 year old son also lets Merlin lick his face and I always say don't because he was just licking his willie !!!! But my son says he's not bothered. ( nice clean males we have )
We also have the terrible biting...my sons clothes have nearly all got holes in them and he hasn't got a pair of socks without a hole... Just hoping it stops soon and I'll have to buy him some new clothes.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I say it to the dog!!!!!!! only joking!( I just re-read my post and realised it could have read either way!)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

These photos of the youngsters and their poos are so touching and lovely. Aren't they the greatest wee dogs imaginable?


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

how old is merlin, he looks so lovely, makes me want a cream cockapoo really bad, there my fave colour ! ive been fortunate with bess so far, she does nip but when her mouth goes round your finger she as never clamped down she just lets go and she doesnt chew clothes or anything she isnt suppose to (she is 15 weeks old today) so i think she is doing well, i can trust her with my 11 month old because like i said she doesnt nip as such she kind of just mouths


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Kate
Merlin was 16 week last Monday. 
He's brill but I must admit the biting is really bad at the moment, my 15 year old's clothes are just about all ripped and he hasn't got a pair of socks without a hole in them. 
Don't know when this will stop-hopefully soon!!!
I have a grandson who is 6 and I do watch him play with Merlin because sometimes he gets his teeth latched onto his clothes and just won't let go no matter what we distract him with. 
Wouldn't swap him for a million though !!!!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

Dont blame youhes bloody gorgeous. He looks big compared to bess. She is 15 week today. The pic at the start of this thread is with my son who is also 6 and bess looks little next to to him. Merlin looks big at the side of your grandson. X


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Kate 
I think maybe Merlin looks quite big is the way I took the photo, although he seems to grow everyday. I weigh him each week and at the moment puts a pound on each week... He now weighs 13 lbs. don't know if he is an average weight or not. But his hair is quite long and his paws look a lot bigger than they actually are because of all the hair. 

Not sure when they stop growing !!!

Im just hoping he'll be the same as his parents who weren't really big - but I suppose time will tell.


----------

